# Oldest standard?



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi everyone, I have a 14 and a half year old Standard Poodle. Does anyone else have an old poodle or does anyone know what the oldest standard is. I am hoping she will live alot longer. She has growths in her stomach but is acting normal in every way. thanks .


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Mine are very young still but your girl still looks great at 14 yrs. Thats sad hearing she has growths in her stomach. I hope it doesn't slow her down any and she continues to remain well.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

the oldest one I groomed was 11 years old, I don't work there anymore though, left about 2 years ago and I don't know if he is still with us. I hope so, he as the first dog I ever attempted a continetal on


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

14.5 is a ripe age for a standard poodle.
What kind of a growth is it?
What did the vet say?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

How long have you owned your 14.5 yr. old spoo? For her to look and act the way she does it is obvious she has had a good life. Hope she stays that way, until the day she is no longer with you. Glad that the growths don't seem to bother her any.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

She looks GREAT for 14 yrs old. I hope mine live that long plus and look that well also!! Obviously well loved and well cared for!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi, thanks for the replys. She was feeling sick a few weeks ago, she could not lie down or eat. She was very restless and had her tail down. I took her t0 the vet and they gave me pain meds for her. I had to feed her with a fork. She was very fussy to what she ate, so I gave whatever she wanted. I brought her back a few days after that and they took an xray and they found something in her stomach. They thought it was a foreign object. Maybe rocks? or something. They said they have never seen that before. it looked like a bunch of rocks. So they told me to come a week after that an re xray her to see if they moved at all. The xrays turned out the same. They think cancer but most stomach cancer looks like one big mass and hers was a bunch of small rock looking objects. 
They said I could take her to get a scope on her stomach but she would have to put under. If she needed surgery the vet thought she would not make it and it would be very hard on her. 
But now she is perfectly fine and very active and eating on her own and playing and I am now thinking of getting the scope on her. 
The funny thing is I have a almost 14 year old cat who needs a growth removed from his eyelid and they are willing to do that. I wonder why. 
Thanks every one.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Alex is 13....*

Great looking senior you have!
Alex is showing some stiffness in the hips. It takes us a lot longer to do many of our favorite hikes, as there's a lot more sniffin going on. He's getting close to blind with cataracts, but still has a pretty good time, and everything seems to be working as it should. 
Outstanding in his field!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you, your 13 year old looks good too.


----------



## Poodlecutie (Feb 16, 2020)

poodlelover said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 14 and a half year old Standard Poodle. Does anyone else have an old poodle or does anyone know what the oldest standard is. I am hoping she will live alot longer. She has growths in her stomach but is acting normal in every way. thanks .


My standard is currently 15.6 years and going strong. She walks 2 miles a day, still begging for food. She has lost most of her sight and doesn’t move as fast as she used to but is pretty healthy overall. Does anyone know the oldest standard on record


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I’m pretty sure that we have had a PF poodle of nearly 17. Hope everyone with a senior Spoo exceeds that!


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

My two are 12 and still act young and mischievous, except they are calmer and don't have the stamina they once had. Otherwise, they're super healthy









Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

My boy Celtic was about 17.5 when he passed and one of his daughters lived slightly past 18. Ivy was 16.5.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Such a good looking senior. I hope I age that well.

My girl is 11 years old but I'm surprised she has lived this long.She was a puppy mill rescue from a woman who was breeding her largest two dogs despite blood relation. She advertised "Royal giant poodles." I think they took a total of 45 dogs from her. Shasta was one of them but just a puppy at the time. Shasta has SA. She is 75 pound and has three large huge fatty tumors and has bad allergies. But she still can play for a bit with her younger "brothers" and loves life.

I know looking at my family tree it often is just as much to do with genetics as life style. My grandmother lived on baked goods and fried foods. She passed away last year at 101. I had two great aunts that lived past 100 regardless of how "clean" their living was. Then I would see my ex-husband's family was all dead before they hit 70. His mom died at 65. She was a pescetarian who biked across Cuba when in her late 50's recording butterflies of the country. I never knew a healthier person until the day she called saying she had cancer. I think this is true with dogs too. 

I believe we all ask ourselves how long we will have our babies. But it is like when they are puppies and we wonder how big they will get. It helps to look at the parents but in the end, the answer only comes with time. I am wishing yours the longest happiest of years.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Yours too! 

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

That is so wonderful to hear of a standard poodle living to be 18!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My small standard girl made it to 15; she was only 32 pounds and 22 inches. My male turned 14 this past Christmas. He has always tested borderline for Addison's but has done fine.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh, I should add that the sire of our five year old boys will turn 16 in May. Rumor's full title is 
*UKC GRCH RBCSWO Ch RO1 J-C Pioneer's Sumthin To Tk Bout CGN RE ADC ADGC. 
I am hoping that our boys will have his longevity. The photo is not mine,but was posted from 2006 in Hickory NC*


----------



## Keesame (Jun 10, 2020)

Our beautiful Havana is almost 16 and a half years young. She was a rescue we adopted when she was 5, and everyone she meets just falls in love with her!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Keesame said:


> Our beautiful Havana is almost 16 and a half years young. She was a rescue we adopted when she was 5, and everyone she meets just falls in love with her!


That's wonderful.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

one of the original "oldest dogs" alive was a poodle. Lady was born in 1908 and lived until 1937. Making her 28 years old.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

poodlelover said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 14 and a half year old Standard Poodle. Does anyone else have an old poodle or does anyone know what the oldest standard is. I am hoping she will live alot longer. She has growths in her stomach but is acting normal in every way. thanks .


There is a Facebook page that I occasional will look at called YAY Margaux. I think their older is 17? or so they say.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Bob lived to be 16 yrs, 8 months and 3 weeks. He finally had to be PTS when he could no longer walk or even stand. But he was mentally totally alert, and even barked to demand his supper on his last day. Here he just hours before he was euthanized.


----------



## Keesame (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow that's amazing. What a handsome boy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He was a handsome boy! I had the pleasure of meeting him in person during his last year. His lovely person had us over for lunch when the spoos and I were on our way home from Rally nationals in 2017 (we went to Georgia for it and wd we live on Long Island so lunch was a wonderful break).


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for your nice comments about my boy Bob. It was great to meet Catherine and her canine family in person! But, really, handsome was not one of Bob's virtues. I got him when he was 4 and I believe that he was a puppy mill dog. I mean, no legitimate breeder would breed a dog that looked like Bob. He had incredibly bad structure and struggled with bad hips his whole life. But the boy sure had personality! Lots and lots of stories on this forum about how funny Bob was and how much I loved him. Here's a photo of Bob and Cammie. I think of it as a text book example of good structure vs bad structure.


----------



## Keesame (Jun 10, 2020)

The beauty of a poodle's heart will overcome any physical imperfection. They are pure love with a fur coat and a wet nose.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Well said Keesame!

Here's a list of 15 of the things I loved about Bob (and his stocky little body is one of them!).








Happy Birthday Bob! 15 years old on August 12, 2015!


How do I love you? Let me count the ways. In honor of Bob’s 15th birthday, I made a list of 15 things that I love about Bob. 1. I am grateful to Bob’s previous owners for taking responsible steps to find a new home for him when they decided that they didn’t want to keep him. I am also grateful...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Nolabookworm (Jul 3, 2020)

My sweet baby is 19! She doesn’t bark but gets very excited to see me when I get home from work everyday!


----------



## Keesame (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow that's amazing. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Lolo (Oct 17, 2021)

poodlelover said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 14 and a half year old Standard Poodle. Does anyone else have an old poodle or does anyone know what the oldest standard is. I am hoping she will live alot longer. She has growths in her stomach but is acting normal in every way. thanks .


----------



## Lolo (Oct 17, 2021)

poodlelover said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 14 and a half year old Standard Poodle. Does anyone else have an old poodle or does anyone know what the oldest standard is. I am hoping she will live alot longer. She has growths in her stomach but is acting normal in every way. thanks .


----------



## Lolo (Oct 17, 2021)

My Sophie was 15 in July and just in the last few weeks is showing rapid decline. she is still eating and drinking but her 
back end is very painful and falls alot. She is also showing mental anxiety every evening and someimes I give her a
anti-anxiety pill. I'm struggley with this end of life decision, My Vet says he does not have any standard poodles this age.
she knows, she knows


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That's such a hard time, Lolo. I hope you're treasuring every day.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Lolo said:


> My Sophie was 15 in July and just in the last few weeks is showing rapid decline. she is still eating and drinking but her
> back end is very painful and falls alot. She is also showing mental anxiety every evening and someimes I give her a
> anti-anxiety pill. I'm struggley with this end of life decision, My Vet says he does not have any standard poodles this age.
> she knows, she knows


Hugs. It is always a difficult decision. I think, ultimately, it comes down to a quality of life issue for the pet.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

A precious, painful time, @Lolo. We’re here for you.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I am so sorry to hear this. When the time comes, you'll know. You struggling with it could mean its not time yet. [emoji120][emoji252]


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

@Lolo I’m in the same place you are with my old boy (not a poodle). We’re trying to give him the best possible last days, knowing that the end is very near. 😔


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

farleysd said:


> My boy Celtic was about 17.5 when he passed and one of his daughters lived slightly past 18. Ivy was 16.5.


Wow! Those are really long life spans for a standard. I am glad you are breeding from that line.


----------



## Rose123 (9 mo ago)

Princess will be 15 in June (2022). She's on Glycoflex stage 3 and a pill for arthritis in her back leg. She's always been playful and as long as her arthritis isn't acting up, she's still playful. She sleeps more and we've switched her to soft food but in many ways she's still the same puppy I fell inlove with 14 years ago.
Several months ago she had stroke like symptoms and I thought I'd lose my childhood best friend. Turned out to be vestibular syndrome.
I get anxious taking her to the vet now days. I just dread them finding something that means farewell and I'm not sure if it would be better or worse if it happened during college. But she hasn't really slowed down and is still strong, playful, dramatic and beautifully unique. I will always love her rather she live until tomorrow or another 5 years ❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Princess is a darling! Welcome to group!


----------



## Alfy (Dec 18, 2020)

Walter and Willy, my folks first standards....
Willy (black) had Addison's disease and lived till 10 yrs.

Walter was a 6 year cancer survivor (oral tumor) - unsuccessful radiation treatment and finally surgery at WSU, Pullman, WA and lived to 16 yrs.

Here they are with Mom shortly before Willy died.

Alfy


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Alfy said:


> Walter and Willy, my folks first standards....
> Willy (black) had Addison's disease and lived till 10 yrs.
> 
> Walter was a 6 year cancer survivor (oral tumor) - unsuccessful radiation treatment and finally surgery at WSU, Pullman, WA and lived to 16 yrs.
> ...


Beautiful picture!


----------



## rbfitz0529 (5 mo ago)

poodlelover said:


> Hi everyone, I have a 14 and a half year old Standard Poodle. Does anyone else have an old poodle or does anyone know what the oldest standard is. I am hoping she will live alot longer. She has growths in her stomach but is acting normal in every way. thanks .


I have a cream colored standard poodle that is just 15 years old. I heard the world record for standard poodles might be 18 years old.


----------

